

Bricolage: Doing More with Less - skmurphy
https://sidewalkandverge.wordpress.com/2015/05/01/bricolage-doing-more-with-less/

======
skmurphy
Interesting exploration of models for innovation across different cultures.
Key paragraph:

What bricoleurs, DIYers and tinkerers have in common is that they are
inventors – improvising solutions without obvious or sophisticated tools. They
know how to make the most of what they have and muddle through. Where there
are no high tech research and development labs, the street is the lab. In
India for example, the improvised fix (or Jugaad as it is known in Hindi-Urdu)
is not about making do but making things better.

